# Felt F65X



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

I am new to the forum. I have been looking into getting a road bike and have been leaning towards Felt's bikes. I have recently come across their F65X and like the look and tire size. My primary use of the bike qwill be fitness and plan on riding at least once a week. I understand that it is a cyclocross bike, but I like the looks of it and will be buying another set of wheels with road tires on them so I can change them out when I want. What do you all think of this bike?


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Anyone have any thoughts or advice? Has anyone purchased this bike?


----------



## sherlock (Aug 6, 2011)

Try asking in the Cyclocross forum?


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Will do, I just thought that since this thread is for Felts then someone would have might made a comment.


----------



## sherlock (Aug 6, 2011)

I think the Cyclocross stuff is still pretty niche, hence the lack of responses. Saying that, if I was stationed away on a mining project, the F65X would be on my list!


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Well as stated this seems to be more of the road Felt guys than anything. However I think that bike is a basic level cyclocross one and of course its a Felt so must be good HAHA.


----------



## highlander179 (Sep 12, 2011)

Its a '12 model and wont be available until mid November. Nobody has it yet. I have a deposit on one... I'll let you know.


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

you'll have to get a custom set of road wheels built from a nice shop because of the hub spacing in the back and for the disc brakes. 

You can put some skinny 23c tires on those wheels, those will fit. Maybe you can get into CROSS RACING!!!!!!!


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Maybe


----------

